# Time sensitive: please help with gender ID



## Luna (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone... I'm considering this little one and would really like to have an idea of the most likely gender. In terms of age, this one has just been weaned. Can you help? Thank you!


----------



## Luna (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a link to an imgur album..hope it works!



http://imgur.com/CNXnjBd


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's hard for me to see an accurate color of the cere in the pictures posted.
Initially, I thought the first photo looked as if the cere was a smooth translucent pinkish-purple but it doesn't appear the same in the second photo.

Can you get a picture taken in better lighting?
No flash and no direct sunlight. 
Natural light is best as different light bulbs cast different shades of light from a yellowish candle glow to bright white.*


----------



## Luna (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for looking. Unfortunately I can't take more pictures because I don't have him/her yet! I'm deciding whether to put a deposit on this one, but want to know the gender first. These were posted by the breeder, who says it's a male, but I wanted some more opinions. I agree that it's hard to tell. I'll ask if the breeder can take some different pics.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a boy to me. Do you know the breeder? The bird looks a bit scruffy to me, the vent looks soiled and the tail feathers also look unkept, have you seen the environment that the bird has been raised in?


----------



## Luna (Mar 13, 2011)

No I haven't been there yet. This is just an online ad I found. I appreciate the observation and would like to hear more. I thought this little guy was scruffy because he was just getting his first feathers in... I don't have tons of experience with baby budgies so I thought it was normal at this stage. The breeder says these photos are a bit dated and that the birds have grown since they were taken. Would that account for the things you're seeing?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Being a young or baby bird should not equal dirty vents and unkept feathers. In the first picture it also looks like there are pieces of a spider web at the bottom of the tail. I would be very careful about buying from this person and would want to see the environment that the bird was raised in. To me the condition of the tail feathers may indicate that the bird has been in a cramped dirty environment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody 100%.
The budgie does look scruffy in the photos and I'm glad that Cody pointed it out to you.
I would not purchase a bird from that breeder if it were me!*


----------

